# 3 year lurker



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello all, 

Been a member since 1/11 but never posted. Want to become more active in the community. Lots of experience lifting and with AAS. Looking forward to helping others as well as learning from others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

wasssuppp man!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## 13bret (Jan 30, 2014)

Quit stalking, oops sorry, lurking and join the party

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 30, 2014)

I too was on a few boards but did not post for a while, just read other peoples questions and answers.  Then I figured I would start asking questions that I wanted to know instead of waiting for them to be asked for me. And you don't have to be a "guru" to answer other's questions. Just give you own insight based on what you've experienced or others close to you. But welcome aboard, its much more fun and informative to be an active member.


----------



## brazey (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 30, 2014)

nice to have you...


----------



## Jenie (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome, lurker!


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the warm reception. I'm starting a cycle soon, I'll post it up in the anabolic section, looking forward to the comments and critiques.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

nice man mass or cut?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Test, tren, and var. looking for some lean mass. Diet will be on point. It will be spring / summer here before I know it, gotta get lean.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

hey bicep i love sdrol to kick start test tren mast you should check it out bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Funny you say that, I have some kicking around from a few cycles ago. Great idea.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

dude sdrol trumps all orald bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I like it, but only in short bursts. It will be a great kick start.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

yup im on 1g test e 500mg tren e 525 mast p for twelve weeks and 30mg sdrol 50mg hdrol blend ed for first four weeks

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn, great looking cycle.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

yes week 2 and sdrol feels nice im lookin to place first in plcomp soon

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

bicep howd u like var i think itd be best to stack w mast p at end for hardening and synergistic class one and class two effect bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Personally, I love var. pretty much works with anything. I agree about the synergistic effect it has with mast. Only problem with var is the price, if I'm running it, I want to use 75-100 mg a day for 7-8 weeks.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

damn man thatscrazy im gonna trow in var at the end of the cycle i have so muh freakig gear... dont k ow what to do

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

14 new vials and a shit load of orals and ancillaries

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

My cycle I'm starting Monday is basically going to clean me out, test, tren, sdrol, var, aromasim, caber - all leftovers from past cycles. It's going to be time to stock the eff up. I'm looking forward to trying out some board sponsors.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah bicep idid a review check it out

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

dude thatsounds exactly lile mine hell yeah bro! what doses man

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

I generally run pretty low doses.. 

1-3 superdrol @ 20 mg day 
1-8 test e @400 mg week
4-12 tren a @ 400 week 
8-16 test p @ 400 week 
8-16 anavar @ 80 mg day 

Aromasin mon/thurs
Caber tues/Friday 

Thoughts?


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

hmm why wait and not throw tren ace in right away? also id kick start the test p rather than wait for test e to kick in... seems like a waste of time brotha! that way you can end with test e. id flip it aroundf. everything else looks sick.


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm cruising. Already on test e. It's winter here. Finish with test p to keep leaning out for summer


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

ahh i didnt know u were cruising nice! why not the tren ace man? earlier


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha, just looked at it again. The tren is 1-8... Good catch


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

other than that looks good bro sdrol is a class two.and tren is a class one tl be a sic stack

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks man, I'll
Keep u posted


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

hell yeah brotha!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## Bicep23 (Feb 1, 2014)

charley said:


> *
> Welcome Bro ...
> *



Thanks man


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 3, 2014)

hows it going so far bicep?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicep23 (Feb 4, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> hows it going so far bicep?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Today is day 2. Can't wait for things to get rolling.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 4, 2014)

sdrok strong as fuarkkk

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome man!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 7, 2014)

how i doing bicep

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big.Chief (Feb 11, 2014)

From one newbie to another, welcome


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome brother

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 9, 2014)

welcome to the board


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome
looking forward to your posts


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

